# Poundland’s Coconut Soil



## delaney (Jun 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if Poundland’s expandable coconut fibre soil is safe for animals ? As it’s Poundland there’s not a lot of details on the packaging


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

First off, which animal are thinking of using it for?

:welcome:to the Forum.


----------



## delaney (Jun 16, 2018)

My Asian greenback frog and land snails usually are on eco earth but I was wondering if this word work as it’s so cheap 🙂 and thank you 😊


----------

